
Ask HN: How do startups build trust with customers? - XERQ
Given that every technology startup&#x27;s stack is immature compared to more established players, how have you gotten people to trust your startup? Is it in the marketing? Transparency? In the availability&#x2F;speed&#x2F;features of the product itself? Does it simply come naturally as you treat your users with respect? I&#x27;d love to hear what you all think either as founders or as users of various startups.<p>I run a bootstrapped hosting startup (SSD Nodes) and I&#x27;m happy to hear about what else we could do, too.
======
ViktorPetrov
In short: It takes time to build trust. What I did for my company was to put
testimonials from relevant customers.

